# Solved: The tricks on the net to disable metro for Win8 no longer work?



## dandxg (Feb 22, 2007)

Gawd I am hating Win8. I mistakenly bought a laptop with Win8 2 days thinking I could downgrade to Windows 7 negative per HP. The registry edit modification no longer works. RPEnabled doesn't show up how do I get rid of this metro junk! I have never seen a version of windows that eats so much memory 16% just at idle. 

And suggestions besides paying for an app to modify the registry would be greatly appreciate or back to Costco this junk goes.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Windows 8 *Pro* can be downgraded to Windows 7 or Vista for free according to this article. But, as HP said, not Windows 8.

Windows 8 is supposed to be even better at managing memory than Windows 7 is, and Windows 7 has been better than any other Windows version. If you have at least 2 GB RAM don't be concerned about memory until and if you run into a problem.

Microsoft has stopped using the term "Metro." I think that the latest is "Windows 8 Style UI" but I could easily be wrong. I doubt that there is a way to disable it, and there is really no reason to; just stick to the desktop UI.


----------



## dandxg (Feb 22, 2007)

So if I have Windows 8 Enterprise can I downgrade, because I would love to know how. And as I type I have 12gb of RAM and just idle this piece is using 16-18%. I reformatted yesterday from fresh wiped the drive of that bloatware and junk version of Win 8 and installed Win 8 Enterprise. *I have't activated do you think this could have anything to do with my issues?*


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Where/why/how do you have Windows 8 Enterprise?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

you can't disable w8 modern UI ( latest name for metro) but you can install Classic shell to give you the old start button & taskbar back

It is what I am using to get some work done


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Can you switch from the Classic shell to the "Modern UI" as needed?


----------



## dandxg (Feb 22, 2007)

dvk01 said:


> you can't disable w8 modern UI ( latest name for metro) but you can install Classic shell to give you the old start button & taskbar back
> 
> It is what I am using to get some work done


Thank you does it work well, classic shell? I really just want the Win7 feel I don't like the UI of Win8 at all. And some of the programs I use aren't support on 8 yet and won't be for some time. I know about virtualization but frankly when I did that a few years back it was a hassle not matter if I used VM ware or VB from Sun.

If classic shell works well that would solve 50% of my issues right there.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

DaveA said:


> Can you switch from the Classic shell to the "Modern UI" as needed?


Yes
hold shift & press the start button, to get to "modern UI"


----------



## dandxg (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks for CS again just trying it out and seems to patch my needs for now.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

I use classic shell as well. Another method is to rearrange the tiles so the desktop tile is the first one. Hitting the enter key will then bring up the desktop.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Thanks for the input.
Now, just trying to burn a DVD, from the $39.99 download, see my post at http://forums.techguy.org/windows-8/1075571-windows-8-setup-files.html


----------

